# Bluetooth in Linux

## Trappies

Hi, 

I recently purchased a NOKIA 6600 cellphone aswell as a GIGABYTE USB bluetooth dongle and am wanting to know :

- How do I enable bluetooth in Linux.

- What is a suitble equal to M$ Outlook, with which to sync my cellphone.

- and what would be a suitble application to manage my bluetooth device.

Regards,

Davin

----------

## gmichels

You'll need to enable some stuff in your kernel. Search the forums or look at www.bluez.org, there's plenty of information available.

As for managing the device, I use kde so kdebluetooth is my choice. It works very fine, integrated with konqueror with kio slaves. It won't only do pim synchronization (yet).

If you use gnome, there's gnome-bluetooth. Also the pim sync stuff exists in gnome, although I can't remember the name of the package as I never used it.

----------

## rob.sharp

Multisync is a good sync package, although the 6600 doesn't support IrMC over bluetooth, so you can't sync  :Sad: 

----------

## Trappies

 *Quote:*   

> doesn't support IrMC over bluetooth

 

May I ask  :Embarassed:   what is IrMC?

----------

## Trejkaz

IrMC is Infrared for Mobile Communications.

This bluetooth thing is looking mighty interesting at the moment from a gadget experimentation point.  My wife has a bluetooth-enabled phone and with a dongle I can have some cheap fun (dongle is less than 10% the price of a phone.)  :Smile: 

Are USB bluetooth devices standardised?  That is, would it be possible to buy a reasonably cheap device and expect it to work out of the box?  Or is it going to be a chipset hunting nightmare like it was with the webcam?

----------

## smart

If got this mitsumi USB dongle bought here in the next best electronics store. worked outta the box.

----------

## mallchin

Anyone got multisync working with Nokia 6600?

----------

## mallchin

It looks like the newer Nokias might not be supported yet.

I managed to connect via syncml over gprs but got an error:

```

Plugin found: Backup

Trying /usr/lib/multisync/libsyncml_plugin.so...

Plugin found: SyncML

Trying /usr/lib/multisync/libevolution_sync.so...

Detected evolution 1.4.6.

Plugin found: Ximian Evolution

Found pair: evolution-sync - syncml-plugin

Calendar loading `/home/martin/evolution/local/Calendar/calendar.ics'...

Calendar loading `/home/martin/evolution/local/Tasks/tasks.ics'...

Get view done.

SyncML:  Resetting state.

SyncML:  Socket opened.

SyncML:  Get changes, mode 0

Waiting for change...

SyncML:  Client connected from 193.35.129.169.

SyncML: We got some request data.

SyncML:  Line: POST / HTTP/1.1

SyncML:  Line: Cache-Control: no-store

SyncML:  Line: Connection: close

SyncML:  Line: Host: dopesmoker.net:5079

SyncML:  Line: Accept: application/vnd.syncml+wbxml, text/x-vcard, text/x-vcalendar, image/vnd.wap.wbmp, image/gif

SyncML:  Line: Accept-Charset: utf-8

SyncML:  Line: Accept-Language: en

SyncML:  Line: User-Agent: Nokia SyncML HTTP Client

SyncML:  Line: Content-Length: 2024

SyncML:  Line: Content-Type: application/vnd.syncml+wbxml

SyncML:  Line: Via: WTP/1.1 namp3 (Nokia WAP Gateway 4.0/ECD8/4.0.56)

SyncML:  Line: X-Network-info: GPRS,unsecured

SyncML:  Line: X-Nokia-CONNECTION_MODE: TCP

SyncML:  Line: X-Nokia-BEARER: GPRS

SyncML:  Line: X-Nokia-gateway-id: NWG/4.0/Build56

SyncML:  Line:

SyncML:  Resetting state.

�Sj

SyncML:  Got data of type application/vnd.syncml+wbxml, which I cannot parse.

HTTP/1.1 404 Not found

Date: Mon Jul 26 03:07:32 2004

Expires: Mon Jul 26 03:07:32 2004

Content-Length: 26

Content-Type: text/plain

Accept-Charset: UTF-8

Accept: application/vnd.syncml+xml, application/vnd.syncml+wbxml

Cache-Control: no-store

Server: MultiSync Plugin

No such file or directory.��

SyncML: We got some request data.

SyncML:  Disconnection, length 0.

SyncML:  SyncML disconnected.

SyncML: Got disconnection, reasaon 2.

Got message 7

Syncthread: Exiting.

Disconnecting view...

Disconnecting ebook...

Disconnecting addressbook done.

SyncML:  Got engine cmd: 5

Calendar loading `/home/martin/evolution/local/Calendar/calendar.ics'...

Calendar loading `/home/martin/evolution/local/Tasks/tasks.ics'...

Get view done.

SyncML:  Resetting state.

SyncML:  Socket opened.

SyncML:  Get changes, mode 0

Waiting for change...

```

*edit*: Looks like you need this library to parse the wbxml data properly (compile it and rebuild multisync).

Still not working though...

----------

## mallchin

Appears multisync / libwbxml need extra work to communicate with newer Nokias... Want it now   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

